# ?
,     ,  -  ?

----------


## .

... 37    :Smilie: 
 ,    ...    .         .

----------

?  :Redface:

----------

(.    07.08.1937.)

----------

,    ,      ???

----------

**,         , ,  .
        - , .  ,  ,    /,      .        ,  ,      ?   :Wink:

----------

,   .         ....

----------

**,      ,    ? :Confused:

----------


## jul-2000

> ....


 :Wow:     ????   -    ??????

----------


## .

,    ,              ().       ...     .

----------

* .*,   ,       .
   ,       .  ,   ,      ?  :Embarrassment:   :Frown:

----------


## .

,  ...          :Smilie:

----------

> ????   -    ??????


      ,   " "  ,   2-3       .       :Smilie:

----------


## .

> 


  ..     ""...

 :Smilie:          ... ,    .... 
 ..  ?

----------


## jul-2000

**,   .    ?  -   .   :     (, )     (  3- ,     ),    (, )       (-//-) .      "".

----------

,    .
           .           ,   ,        ,        ? ?
:    , ""   ,  -       . 
 :Frown:

----------

..       .
 -   ,   +%%.

----------

?

----------


## .

.

----------

!?

----------


## .

..  -  ...       ?

----------



----------

,     ?

----------

,   ,      (  )      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## LTD

!

     :
   20 000 ( ) ()     1 000 000              ()         ?      
  ?
  ?
    ?

----------


## ..

> ()     1 000 000


    -  ?
      ""    , ..:
51 / 66(67)  
66 (67) / 76  
    "" :     .

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> -  ?
>       ""    , ..:
> 51 / 66(67)  
> 66 (67) / 76  
>     "" :     .


-    ?
     ,

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> -  ?
>       ""    , ..:
> 51 / 66(67)  
> 66 (67) / 76  
>     "" :     .


-    ?
     ,

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> -  ?
>       ""    , ..:
> 51 / 66(67)  
> 66 (67) / 76  
>     "" :     .


-    ?
     ,

----------

